# Cessão



## mipontal

Olá

Alguém sabe como posso traduzir "cessão" para o inglês?
O contexto é o seguinte: o governo federal *cedeu* uma Ilha (que era partimônio da União) para o governo estadual.
Eu estava usando chatered, mas não me parece muito adequado por causa da conotação comercial, como um aluguel...
chatered seria mesmo a melhor expressão?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Talvez to surrender, to remise


----------



## fezmonster

cede could work, as in "to yield or grant typically by treaty"


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Imagino que você esteja falando da ilha de Brocoió, na baía de Guanabara.  

Acho que a palavra que você procura é _demise_. Veja definição no Webster:





> The conveyance or transfer of an estate, either in fee for life or for years, most commonly the latter.


Mas pode ser também _lease_.

Não estou seguro. Aguarde outras opiniões.


----------



## almufadado

"To relinquish the jurisdiction over to " seems more appropriate in the case presented.

"Jurisdiction" (in law : the territory within which power can be exercised) could be exchange with "control", "dominion".

Also "relinquish" could be substituted by "renunced", 
*"gave hold to"*, " abandoned", "gave up" ,* "let go of" *"parted with", "released", "renounce",* "surrender"*,* "waived"*

Between federal state and regional states affairs one also may use "surrender" a power to be from one to another, when there is a dispute (not necessarily war!!).


----------



## Benvindo

Por que não simplesmente cession? 
Do Black's Law Dict.:
*Cession*. The act of ceding; a yielding or giving up; surrender; relinquishment of property or rights. *The assignment, transfer, or yielding up of territory by one state or government to another.* Municipality of Ponce v. Church, etc.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Como temos várias idéias para Cessão, neste caso, concordo com o Benvindo, por que não usar *Cession.*


----------



## Carfer

Há uma outra possibilidade, frequentemente usadas em situações de transferência de territórios de um Estado a outro: '_handover_'.


----------



## almufadado

Benvindo said:


> Por que não simplesmente cession?
> Do Black's Law Dict.:
> *Cession*. The act of ceding; a yielding or giving up; surrender; relinquishment of property or rights. *The assignment, transfer, or yielding up of territory by one state or government to another.* Municipality of Ponce v. Church, etc.



Cession in English as also the stamp of "separation of the part into many independant parts", note there is many wars and treaties in American history that is the "Cession war" with the Indian nations, that result in "cession treaties. (not to be mistaken with *succession*, where there is a definitive breakage of bounds).

In this context, it appear only to have a transit of administrative powers over a territory. 




Carfer said:


> Há uma outra possibilidade, frequentemente usadas em situações de transferência de territórios de um Estado a outro: '_handover_'.



"Handover" is a good suggestion too,  as it implies that the control by one "hand" is waived to another.

Por ordem de importância e de grau de separação:

cedência -> ceder = dar a gestão e controlo a 
sucessão -> suceder = a gestão passa de um para outro da forma pré-estabelecida
cessão -> cessar/ = o controlo e gestão são terminados
secção -> seccionar = partir em partes um todo
secessão -> secessionar = partir em partes um todo e cessa o controlo e gestão

E atenção, definitivamente, o verbo associado aqui é *ceder -> cedência -> cedeu* !


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Benvindo said:


> Por que não simplesmente cession?
> Do Black's Law Dict.:
> *Cession*. The act of ceding; a yielding or giving up; surrender; relinquishment of property or rights. *The assignment, transfer, or yielding up of territory by one state or government to another.* Municipality of Ponce v. Church, etc.


Fico com o Benvindo: *cession.*

E dou o meu motivo para não acompanhar o Carfer em *handover*. *Handover* refere-se à *devolução* de uma propriedade, e não à sua *cessão* ou *transferência* para um novo dono. Não por outra razão, é uma palavra muito associada à devolução de Hong Kong (pelo Reino Unido à China) e do Canal do Panamá (pelos EUA ao Panamá). 

Por outro lado, há uma discussão sobre a base militar de Guantánamo que pode ser de interesse. Um acordo mais que centenário entre os EUA e a Espanha qualificava a ocupação norte-americana como *lease*. Assim era, até a revolução cubana de 1959. A partir de então, os cubanos recusaram-se a receber o pagamento do "aluguel" por Guantánamo. Queriam, assim, caracterizar que a ocupação americana era uma invasão pura e simples. Os americanos de linha-dura passaram, por essa razão, a qualificar a ocupação de Guantánamo como *cession*, e não mais como *lease*. Com isto, pretendem declarar o direito norte-americano pela soberania permanente do território cubano de Guantánamo. 

Não quero entrar no mérito desse absurdo jurídico, pois este não é o espaço para isso. Quero apenas deixar o registro de que essas elucubrações todas me convenceram de que a palavra *cession *seria, mesmo, a palavra que procuramos, quando falamos de uma ilha cedida pelo Governo federal a um Governo estadual.


----------



## Carfer

Dom Casmurro said:


> Fico com o Benvindo: *cession.*
> 
> E dou o meu motivo para não acompanhar o Carfer em *handover*. *Handover* refere-se à *devolução* de uma propriedade, e não à sua *cessão* ou *transferência* para um novo dono. Não por outra razão, é uma palavra muito associada à devolução de Hong Kong (pelo Reino Unido à China) e do Canal do Panamá (pelos EUA ao Panamá).


 
Na verdade, essa também era a minha ideia, muito influenciada, de resto, por uma situação idêntica: foi o termo que empregamos aquando da transferência da soberania de Macau de Portugal para a China em 1999, precisamente por causa das susceptibilidades chinesas, já que a China sempre a encarou como uma devolução. A verdade, porém, é que, tendo por isso mesmo tido o cuidado de verificar, constatei que as definições de _handover _que encontrei não fazem tal restrição (por todas Cambridge ALD _handover - the giving of control of or responsability for something to someone else). _Na ausência de definição de_ handover_ nos dicionários jurídicos que tenho à mão, dei crédito à definição do CALD. Assim, se é verdade que a sua nota corresponde à interpretação que eu próprio fazia, também é verdade que não encontro nada que a sustente e acabo, deste modo, por ficar na dúvida.


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> Benvindo: *Handover* refere-se à *devolução* de uma propriedade, e não à sua *cessão* ou *transferência* para um novo dono. Não por outra razão, é uma palavra muito associada à devolução de Hong Kong (pelo Reino Unido à China) e do Canal do Panamá (pelos EUA ao Panamá).



Permita que discorde veementemente  ! 
Handover


A yielding to physical force.
Concession; compliance.
A yielding, or surrender, as of property or rights, to another person; the act of ceding.
A cession of the island of New Orleans. Bancroft.

A soberania sobre a ilha pelo governo federal não ficou comprometida. O que é cedido é o direito de uso-fruto, de superfície etc  logo não pode ser um *cessão* que é de facto o significado de cession.

Acho que estão confundindo com concession = concessão 

Não sabendo qual é a ilha em particular deste contexto, o que é feito em geral é um convênio entre as entidade que cede e a entidade que recebe.

O estado federal nunca pode abdicar da soberania, e para além disso a ilha já está no território demarcado do estado estadual.

Se por exemplo for uma área militar (ex.: Ilha do Presídio), área com estatuto especial (reservas petrolíferas e mineiras), o estado estadual está na situação de abdicação da sua acção de governo sobre o espaço a favor do estado federal.

No inverso o estado federal tanto pode liberar a área (relinquish), concessioná-la (concession), ou num exemplo absurdo secessá-là (IE surrender it to Paraguay).


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> O que é cedido é o direito de uso-fruto, de soperficie etc logo não pode ser um *cessão* que é de facto o significado de cession.


 
Isso, peço desculpa, não sabemos. Nem sequer sabemos de que ilha se trata nem que acordos concretos fez o governo federal com o estadual! O usufruto, de resto, também não costuma ser uma figura do direito público, mas tampouco isso é relevante e a cessão pode ter um significado genérico que abrange qualquer transferência de direitos, por isso pode aplicar-se ao usufruto, ao direito de superfície e a muitos outros. Deixando isso de lado, o que me parece de sublinhar do post do Almufadado é que a definição que transcreve de _handover_ fá-la também equivaler à de _cessão_, contrariando quer a ideia que eu fazia anteriormente, quer a que de Dom Casmurro sustentou.


----------



## mipontal

Olá a todos

Almufadado, a ilha em questão é a Ilha do Mel, no litoral do Paraná, Brasil.
Até onde sei, a União cedeu o direito de usufruto e a gestão ao Estado, mas o território ainda pertence à União (tanto que os moradores não são donos dos terrenos e têm que pagar taxas anuais ao SPU).
Nesse caso *handover* seria mesmo o temo mais apropriado?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Meu problema com *handover* reside no fato de que é uma palavra carregada de forte conotação colonial, associada aos processos de descolonização ocorridos na África a partir do final dos anos 50 - além das devoluções de Hong Kong, Macau e o Canal do Panamá, como já vimos. Fora esse pequeno problema - que quase tangencia o universo da _political correctness -_ nada tenho contra a palavra.


----------



## fezmonster

I don't think 'handover' has such strong colonial connotations. 

How would you use this as  a verb though? You can't just say 'the island was handed over' as this sounds like a physical act. But if you say 'control of the island was handed over' then you may imply more than you mean to.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Thank you, Fezmonster, for bringing a genuine native English perspective to this debate on which English word should be used to convey the idea of 'cession' or 'handover' in the case in point. I have a simple question to native English speakers: imagine that the island of Manhattan is owned by the US federal government, which intends to transfer to the state of New York all the benefits and all the obligations that the administration and actual possession of said island would bring about at the state level. Very simple question: would the US federal government be 'ceding' or 'handing over' the Manhattan island to the state of New York? Please take into account that in the particular case of the United States, the proliferation of territorial 'cessions' virtually gave the map of the country the shape it has today - Louisiana, Alaska and Florida being just a few examples of such 'cessions', made respectively by France, Russia and Spain. I insist, if I may, that the word 'handover' has a colonial connotation, as it was largely used during the long decolonization process in Africa to imply that the European colonial powers, the British empire in particular, were not 'ceding' the sovereignty of terrritories to its new rulers; they were, by all means, 'handing it over' to them. There's a slight and clever diplomatic touch in the use of the word 'handover', in that case.


----------



## fezmonster

I think this is more a legal question than a language question but I would say 'handover' does not imply a specific type of legal relationship in the same way that 'cede' does. On the other hand 'cede' also has non-legal usages (one can cede ground in a contest for example). 'Handover' is non-specific and implies only that control passes from one entity to another, which is also why it was such a clever diplomatic term to use in the case of African decolonization. I do not think that this particular usage is sufficient to colour the term definitively in all other cases: all I can say is that as a native speaker (from a colonized country no less) this word does not hold this connotation for me. This is not to say that it doesnt in a specialist context such as this.

I would suggest in the original example and in the example Dom Casmurro uses of New York/Manhatten, that the best solution is to explain exactly what it is meant since there does not seem to be a term sufficiently precise to avoid confusion. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Isso, peço desculpa, não sabemos. Nem sequer sabemos de que ilha se trata nem que acordos concretos fez o governo federal com o estadual! O usufruto, de resto, também não costuma ser uma figura do direito público, mas tampouco isso é relevante e a cessão pode ter um significado genérico que abrange qualquer transferência de direitos, por isso pode aplicar-se ao usufruto, ao direito de superfície e a muitos outros. Deixando isso de lado, o que me parece de sublinhar do post do Almufadado é que a definição que transcreve de _handover_ fá-la também equivaler à de _cessão_, contrariando quer a ideia que eu fazia anteriormente, quer a que de Dom Casmurro sustentou.



Good argument Carfer !

Except for 


> Artigo 11.º
> (Estrangeiros)
> 1.  Revertem ao Estado os bens imóveis de declarantes estrangeiros titulares de direito
> anterior, excepto se ocorrer usucapião especial.
> 2.  O Estado cede o usufruto aos declarantes estrangeiros titulares de direito anterior que
> mantenham a posse actual de bem imóvel revertido ao domínio privado estatal.
> 3.  Renova-se tacitamente a constituição do usufruto referido no número anterior em favor
> dos herdeiros e legatários do usufrutuário.



From http://www.laohamutuk.org/Agri/land/laws/LeiTerrasConsultaPubJun09Pt.pdf

... quase tirada a _xerox_ de uma lei sobre os baldios em Portugal !

Voltamos ao mesmo ! Existem muito a confundir cedência com cessão ... a primeira do verbo ceder a segunda do verbo cessar.

Não digo que o âmbito de ambas abranja "a transferência em causa"  ...

Hey ... got it right .... not to fall neither in misconceptions nor in misperceptions there is a term that embarques them all ...* either "transfer" or "transference"* that set the right mood for this, so it appears, jigsaw.


----------



## mipontal

fezmonster said:


> I would suggest in the original example and in the example Dom Casmurro uses of New York/Manhatten, that the best solution is to explain exactly what it is meant since there does not seem to be a term sufficiently precise to avoid confusion.



Tendo em vista a particularidade do caso e as várias conotações dos termos, concordo que o melhor será explicar a situação com mais detalhes, dizendo que a União transferiu a Ilha ao Governo Estadual sob tais condições...

Obrigada a todos pelas sugestões!


----------



## almufadado

Para além de tudo "ceder" é *anuir*, para além da cedência em si, é dar seguimento a aspirações, por exemplo das populações e das suas pretensões.

The sense in it all is of *compliance, not a derrogative.*

(wow my usual dictionary breaks down with the later!!!)

*compliance (n.)*

1.the trait of being agreeably submissive and manageable
2.conformity with law or custom or practice etc.
3.the act of submitting; usually surrendering power to another
4.acting according to certain accepted standards
5.a disposition or tendency to yield to the will of others
6.happy friendly agreement


Friends, this is not the end of the world !!!



and futher more ..


> - Quem ocupa ilhas de graça no Brasil terá de pagar por elas. A União vai mapear 4,5 mil dos 8 mil km de costa - no momento, não se sabe nem quantas ilhas existem - e rever os contratos de concessão de terras públicas ali. Milhões de reais deverão ser acrescidos à arrecadação federal (pág. 1 e A11 e A12)


Eu ouvi falar num numero perto das 1700 ilhas, ilhéus e ilhotas !!

Isto para dizer que quando existe definição de propriedade (não necessariamente usufruto) existem protocolos para  a transferência de poders de uma para outro !

Uma coisa é certa não existe transferência de *soberania* apenas de ambito de *governação*

De novo voto em "*transfer" *! Just like those outfits in which "one size fits all"


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> Uma coisa é certa não existe transferência de *soberania* apenas de ambito de *governação*
> 
> De novo voto em "*transfer" *! Just like those outfits in which "one size fits all"


 

Transferência de soberania nunca poderia existir, até porque os Estados federados não são soberanos. Poderia é ter havido uma concessão (se a propriedade se mantivesse no Estado Federal) ou uma transferência do domínio público e da jurisdição (do domínio e jurisdição federal para estadual). 



almufadado said:


> Good argument Carfer !
> Except for
> 
> From http://www.laohamutuk.org/Agri/land/laws/LeiTerrasConsultaPubJun09Pt.pdf
> ... quase tirada a _xerox_ de uma lei sobre os baldios em Portugal !


 
A lei que citou é timorense e esse artº 11º refere-se a bens de propriedade privada de estrangeiros. Em Portugal os baldios não pertencem ao domínio público (veja os artº 82º e 84º da Constituição) mas sim ao sector da propriedade social das comunidades locais.

Seja como for e por muito interessante que a discussão pessoalmente me pareça, o nosso objectivo não é obviamente o de discutir Direito, a não ser que a precisão dos conceitos afecte o significado daquilo que pretendemos traduzir. Neste sentido, parece-me que a frase inicial não ficará mal servida com terminologia genérica tal como '_cession_', '_handover_' ou, como Almufadado acabou de sugerir, _'transfer_', até porque não me parece que tenha havido na sua redacção uma preocupação muito acentuada com o significado jurídico do termo '_cessão_'.


----------

